# Our story so far....



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

My name is Rosie, I thought it was time I shared our experiences and challenges we have faced as we have been trying to emigrate to Canada for the past 4 years with our three children. 

I know most of you out there have already successfully managed this but I'm sure that it has not been straight forward so sharing this with you all will make me feel a hell of a lot better.

Just when we seem to be on the right track and getting ready for the off something ALWAYS happens. My mum lives in BC and my husband had been trying unsuccessfully to secure employment in Vancouver for 2 years before we decided to go to one of these expo's. We stumbled quite by accident on a job in Calagary, not where we initially wanted to be but after we had researched it to the hilt we had accepted the job and decided on where we wanted to live. 

We hired an immigration firm here in the UK who were going to process the TWP then submit the PR once we arrived. After we got a positive LMO our Immigration guy gave us a time frame to be in Canada so we packed up our house, put it on the market, shipped all our belongings to my Mum's in BC etc. In January our immigration guy told us if we wanted to go over to Vancouver to visit my mum for a few weeks then he would send our papers there and we could get them processed at border control. 

So off we all went filled with excitement and dreams of our new life, only after a week immigration guy called us and said that the visa's would be delayed for up to another 3 months, so we all got back on the plane to the UK so we could still earn whilst we waitied for the dox, BUT day we arrived back in the UK our visa's were on our doorstep?!?!?!? 

Then, the 'economic crisis' hit Canada and my husband was laid off from a job he never got a chance to start, so we took a deep breath and decided just to submit our PR from the UK and go that way. We paid the immigration guy in full and got on with things. Two weeks later we recieved a letter through the post to say the immigration company have gone into administration and ceased to trade!!!!! All monies lost as we paid directly through the bank and the company that had taken over thier client list wanted us to pay a further 5k. Needless to say we gave up and didnt speak of moving. 

If emigrating is something that you really want to do, no mater what happens it eats away at you, which is what it did to us. After a year we were back at trying to find work in Canada. 

My husband flew over to BC last October and for a full week went to every employer handing out resumes, but no luck people wanted him to start there and then but with the absence of a permit it just wasnt possible.

Then we found a brilliant laywer in Saskatoon, a brilliant job in Saskatoon, only when we went out there for a reccie we just couldnt find the love for the city that we have for BC. Feeling dejected we flew from Saskatoon to Vancouver to see my mum so we could discuss moving to SK until we could relocate to BC. 

Whilst we were in SK my mum had called a laywer on the off chance to see if they knew of any companies looking for a gas engineer/plumber and he just said 'yes, get him to call me asap' Suddenly everything changed. Within 48hrs of returning from SK a bit miffed and 4 years of trying to get a job in BC we had a firm job offer and the LMO was being submitted. :clap2:

That was 5 weeks ago. We are just waiting for the LMO to come through and our Vancouver based lawyer is bringing us in POE, slightly risky but we ARE going this time, I know that this time it will work. 

Rosiex


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

I forgot to add that my husband is due to start work August 1st so the clock is ticking for the LMO and to get there!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well thanks for your story. It was certainly a rough ride for you and the family but heartiest congratulations for sticking with it and for your success. I hope your visas fly through the letterbox today and I wish you many years of successful life in Canada.


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Well thanks for your story. It was certainly a rough ride for you and the family but heartiest congratulations for sticking with it and for your success. I hope your visas fly through the letterbox today and I wish you many years of successful life in Canada.


Thank you, that is very kind. If we didnt want it so badly then we would have given up at the first hurdle.


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Typical!! We got a negative LMO, our laywer is going to appeal against this so we need to remain positive.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

My goodness you have been through the wringer (understatement)!! You really deserve a break ... and I have my fingers crossed for your family. Hopefully one day soon I'll be able to say "Welcome to BC"!


----------



## fazalbhoyz (May 16, 2011)

Don't lose hope.
InshAllah you guys will be sorted soon 

Here's wishing you the best !


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

fazalbhoyz said:


> Don't lose hope.
> InshAllah you guys will be sorted soon
> 
> Here's wishing you the best !



Thank you!! We will know sometime this week if the appeal has been successful, even if it's not then we still have the PNP application which was submitted last week....one way or another we will get there! 

Keep you posted!


----------



## michellegale (Sep 21, 2011)

WhiteRose said:


> My name is Rosie, I thought it was time I shared our experiences and challenges we have faced as we have been trying to emigrate to Canada for the past 4 years with our three children.
> 
> I know most of you out there have already successfully managed this but I'm sure that it has not been straight forward so sharing this with you all will make me feel a hell of a lot better.
> 
> ...


Hi sis. just registered with this forum and was just looking though and found you. cant beleive you have been through all that crap. im hoping ours goes a little easier. i get all down and stressed now and we only applied in august. harry got test on sat and were waiting for police checks then the papers are getting sent off to cic. were trying to get sorted for january but i dont think that will happen. sometimes i think its going great but then i think its too good to be true. 
wots happening with it now. are you any closer to getting there.
hope you lot are ok
chelle xx


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

So, its now week 10 and we are still waiting to hear back on the appeal. Service Canada said 8-10 weeks. At what point does our Canadian employer start to chase this?

When our lawyer told us that he was submitting the appeal, he failed to inform us that the job has to be re-advertised and it would be three weeks before the appeal was sent in...grrrr...

I cannot begin to translate into words how frustrated I am feeling, they say that 'good things come to those who wait', and they also say that 'If you want something bad enough you will get it' it's looking like both of those supposedly motivational sayings do not apply to us!!

Every day at least one person ask's 'no news yet then?' aarrgghhh!!!! I know they are genuinely interested but its now eating at me. 

Sorry about the rant, I'm feeling so helpless that my family's future is not in our control.


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

Wishing you all the best WhiteRose!!!Hope you finally get sorted.


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, its all go! The LMO appeal was refused 6 weeks ago but this morning we got the PNP port of entry nomination letter!!! EEEK, after nearly 5 years of stress, tears and being let down we ARE FINALLY MOVING TO CANADA!!!! :clap2: I cant tell you how this makes us feel! New Year and a new start. lane:

To all those out there who have just started on their quest or who have had a knock back, please stick with it. If you really want it it will happen. It is hard work and the stress involved cant be described but it IS worth it. There are a lot of good people on this forum who have been through it and will give you all the advice they can to make your dream possible. Today we have been given the best gift possible, I sincerely hope that tomorrow it is you xx


----------



## SnappyG (May 27, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! So HAPPY for you and your family. So glad you perservered...you'll always have a story to tell, eh?


----------

